# Healthy Cycling Community near Raleigh/Durham?



## saab2000 (Mar 16, 2004)

I am an airline pilot and will be based in the RDU area starting in June. I will be looking for other riders and group rides (A/B type riding) and for regular group training rides, particularly morning and evening group rides. Are there such groups? 

It seems like a nice area from what I've seen and I am looking forward to some nicer weather!!  

Is there a good cycling community in that area?


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

Yes. There is a very good cycling community. Depending on where you will be living can determine recommendations.

By the way, I have a house for sale for you in Morrisville


----------



## saab2000 (Mar 16, 2004)

Well, I am not moving there yet. I will only be renting a room for the time being. I live in Michigan and commute to Washington DC currently. Normal procedure in my business. But I will be spending more time in the RDU area. If I ever move there I'd probably look at a condo and in a place where there is a social life. Single and all, you know.... No more 'burbs for me.


----------



## jch2112 (Feb 5, 2004)

saab2000 said:


> Well, I am not moving there yet. I will only be renting a room for the time being. I live in Michigan and commute to Washington DC currently. Normal procedure in my business. But I will be spending more time in the RDU area. If I ever move there I'd probably look at a condo and in a place where there is a social life. Single and all, you know.... No more 'burbs for me.


If you are looking for a social life, you should look in downtown Raleigh. There are a bunch of condos on Glenwood Ave. and Capital Blvd. North Hills/Six Forks Rd. has some nice condos too, but not as big of a social scene as downtown. You probably will not be able to ride from your place during the week. Bad traffic and very busy roads. 

Here are some bike club links:
http://www.ncbikeclub.org/
http://www.tarwheels.org/
http://www.trianglecycling.com/

For mountain biking:
http://www.trianglemtb.com/


----------



## saab2000 (Mar 16, 2004)

We'll see. But one of my cardinal rules is to almost never drive my car to a bike ride. Just ain't in my genes to do that. 

I'll figure something out.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Lots of roadies in the Triangle. North Raleigh would be a great location because you can drive to RDU in 15 minutes via I-540. Several bike clubs have regular A/B rides leaving from Blue Jay Point park and other locations in N. Raleigh. Tarwheels do most of their rides out of Durham/Chapel Hill/RTP locations.

www.ncbikeclub.org
www.raleighgyros.com/
www.tarwheels.org


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

No suburb and subdivision types in the Triangle is a tall order nowadays unless you are loaded with some money to buy a splendid house or you want an old outdated house before all the building took place.

Plus, traffic is so awful now that unless you are talking the weekends or you have a flexible schedule, riding to a group ride is tough (although shorter or just as long as driving). Southern hospital is mostly gone from the Triangle now, at least with respect to driving, which I attribute to the northern influx.

My experience is mainly with Morrisville and Cary - which would be great for you for the RDU aspect of it.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

We have GREAT riding in Durham/Chapel Hill/Orange County...a group of us are in training for Blood, Sweat & Gears. Tons of great local cycling and quite rural out by us...nice empty roads on long weekend rides.


----------



## jconn (Oct 3, 2006)

IMO, the best roads are in the Chatham County/Orange County area; however, there are many more group rides in the Raleigh/Cary/Apex area. I live near the RBC Center and can ride to at least one A/B ride everyday except Mon and Fri. 30 min ride at most - most are 10-20 min. Umstead State Park is also in this area and is very popular with mtb'ers and 'crossers. This area is very convenient to RDU... downtown Raleigh (good nightlife) is maybe 10 min away. PM me if you want any more 411.


----------



## saab2000 (Mar 16, 2004)

OK kids, I am in my little rented room near Gorman and Tryon in southern Raleigh. Where to go? I have explored a bit and found it interesting. No on-road hostility, marked commuter/cycling routes in town, varied terrain, etc. 

I'll be back Friday for a ride. Where to go to not get run over? Any group rides in the morning? Or afternoon? 

I prefer to ride from where I am and not drive anywhere. Seems possible. 

Tips? Hints? Suggestions?


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

cary 'cycling spoken here' shop?

really fast ride is out of the carrboro performance shop sat. am...but you'd have to drive.


----------



## jch2112 (Feb 5, 2004)

saab2000 said:


> OK kids, I am in my little rented room near Gorman and Tryon in southern Raleigh. Where to go? I have explored a bit and found it interesting. No on-road hostility, marked commuter/cycling routes in town, varied terrain, etc.
> 
> I'll be back Friday for a ride. Where to go to not get run over? Any group rides in the morning? Or afternoon?
> 
> ...


I used to live in that part of town...Avent Ferry and Tryon. I used to go down Avent Ferry to Athens, to Kaplan, to Melbourne, to Western to Trinity to Trenton towards Umstead State Park.

Here's one that isn't too far from where you are. I've never done it, but it is pretty popular....when I lived at Avent and Tryon, Tryon used to be 2 lanes and too scary for me riding solo. http://www.ncbikeclub.org/queue_sheets/swift_creek_2.htm from 
http://www.ncbikeclub.org/queue_sheets/ncbcqueue.htm The Lake Wheeler Park ride would work for you too. You also might be able to hobble together a part of the Firecracker Metric as well. But I think with these roads names and Google Maps, you should be able to put something together.

The Spin Cycle in Cary does group rides too and isn't too far from you http://www.thespincycle.com/events.asp?level1=weekly_store_rides


----------



## jconn (Oct 3, 2006)

Arguably, the fastest group ride in the whole Triangle area is very close to you... Sat 9:30AM, meets at Mission Valley Shopping Center (corner of Western Blvd and Avent Ferry Rd) - meets near the Brueggars in the lower area. Typically get 20-30 riders unless there is a nearby race going on - most of the riders are local racers.

The fastest mid-week group ride is probably "Harrington Grove" - 5:45PM Tues & Thurs - meets at the Circle-K at the corner of New Leesville Blvd and Hickory Grove Church Rd. Address is 11700 NEW LEESVILLE BLVD. Again, mostly racers. Typically 20+ riders. Tues is generally faster than Thurs.

Next fastest mid-week one is 6PM at Spin Cycle in Cary.

Here's CSH's ride list

As far as where to ride from there on your own... best bet is to ride southwest through Cary/Apex. A lot of people ride out to the Lake Jordan area.

Hope that helps.


----------

